# Stimulus Checks



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone else able to use their checks for fun?
Here's mine lol


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Awe! So cute!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Haven’t received ours yet. But I plan on getting a set of rocking chairs for the porch


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A puppy?!? I can't think of many better things to use it on. What a cutie! Tell us more please please!

Our stimulus is just pending in the account and my husband and I haven't decided yet. But we may take a 3 night trip in a rental house in Maine or NH.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Aww look at the little white tip on his tail! So cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like we will use ours to buy a new pressure tank for our well...not much fun there..but we have a hole in our current one. Those buggers are expensive!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Awwww what kind is he/she? Absolutely adorable! 
Well it’s not really for fun but it’s going to be added to my skid steer down payment fund. I think I finally have enough that payments won’t be terrible so I am currently shopping now. I want metal tracks, he wants rubber so it may be another year of debates before we agree on something lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, cute pup.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> A puppy?!? I can't think of many better things to use it on. What a cutie! Tell us more please please!
> 
> Our stimulus is just pending in the account and my husband and I haven't decided yet. But we may take a 3 night trip in a rental house in Maine or NH.


That sounds so fun!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh I LOVE YOUR IDEA OF FUN! We havent gotten ours yet. So we havent decided. Might just put it back into savings. Since we fear of the financial disaster comeing in the future. So darn..we have to keep it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If ours comes, mine will go to grain! I love that puppy! Looks like my old dog as a puppy, many years ago. 
More details on the puppy!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Paul has been trying to save for stuff for our pastures. It aint cheep. So i said i would love another huge bale of alfalfa for my girls when they kid and he can have the rest of it for his pasture juice. The last bale we got a year ago i still have a lil bit of. I feed it sparingly except when they are fresh and in milk. Then i give it much more.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh goodness! How cute! Mom and I were talking the other day about getting another dog. She wants another collie. I do not want to deal with all that hair! LOL
'She' will probably get a collie, who will end up becoming 'my' dog, because I'm the one who's out there working every day.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

My last check went to buying a horse trailer. This one I am trying to be more responsible. We are spending half on plane tickets to see the in-laws at the end of 2021, a small chunk towards beehives for our honey bees, then the rest towards some debt we have. 

Very very cute puppy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> A puppy?!? I can't think of many better things to use it on. What a cutie! Tell us more please please!


Luka is a she. She is a mix of Belgium Malinois and yellow Labrador. 
Yes, I know she will be a difficult pup but, I have many many years of training experience.

This girl is almost scary smart. She's just turned 8 weeks and already learning and testing.

I need this challenge right now. She will definitely keep life interesting for a while.

She's blowing through all the dog puzzles and has already learned to fetch. Her socialization is limited due to her vaccine status but, she is doing well with scary things like trees, grass, open space lol. She came from the city.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s adorable! You’re going to have your hands full for awhile but in a fun way.
My checks going to my herd upkeep, soap making supplies, and an expensive, special pair of shoes that my surgeon wants me to have to help me walk better again. Kind of boring, but every little bit helps. It’ll be nice to see the garage full of hay and such again.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

So the irs said that anyone receiving the "status unavailable" won't receive their stimulus and will have to claim it on their taxes to get the money. So my rocking chairs will have to wait


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am so sorry @MidnightRavenFarm


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Tanya said:


> I am so sorry @MidnightRavenFarm


On the bright side the money wasn't a necessity. I feel bad for anyone depending on that money for bills or food. I'm blessed that I don't need it for emergencies


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That is so true. There are probably a few families like that


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We don't get a stimulus check, and don't want one. Frankly, this country is so much in debt it needs to go to people who have lost their jobs, etc. A couple of my kids, who are still steadily employed through this whole mess get one. I've asked them to gift it to someone who really needs it. Waste of money, that will come back to bite us through taxes, etc. If we need to spend it, give it to people who need it. Sorry for the rant, but makes me upset.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@goatblessings I agree. It should go to the unemployed. Here in SA we have UIF. Unimployment insurance fund. Every employed person contributes. If you are fired or retrenched then you can claim for 6 months. Also if you have a baby. 4 months is what you claim. If you are sick and can no longer draw sick pay. This fund pays out for 6 months.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Winter started early here. I just reserved 40 more large round bails of hay. My stimulus check will cover almost half of the cost.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

goatblessings said:


> We don't get a stimulus check, and don't want one. Frankly, this country is so much in debt it needs to go to people who have lost their jobs, etc. A couple of my kids, who are still steadily employed through this whole mess get one. I've asked them to gift it to someone who really needs it. Waste of money, that will come back to bite us through taxes, etc. If we need to spend it, give it to people who need it. Sorry for the rant, but makes me upset.


I felt that way too. We were "essential" so we were blessed to have money coming in. I had to quit my job though because I lost my babysitter. We used our money to pay up some debt we are in and some on things I needed for the goats. So we have been pretty responsible with it at least. I did think it was odd that people who had jobs still were getting money.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

I got this wild girl in October so I too picked a very crazy dog breed lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute pup! She has that mischievous gleam in her eyes!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

LisaCan89 said:


> I got this wild girl in October so I too picked a very crazy dog breed lol
> View attachment 193929


Is that a red heeler?


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Is that a red heeler?


Yes. She's crazy lol but she's super smart and very willing to please. I also have a two year old Aussie mix and a beagle but her and the Aussie mix are absolutely bonkers together. They make me crazy.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She’s so cute


----------



## Bobby Goat (Dec 27, 2019)

Just a thought. Spend it on USA made goods and services only! Keep it local!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am with you goatblessings. We are retired and our income is constant. The last one we used to pay a destitute friend of ours to repair our roof and put up new rain gutters. (win-win) This one I just transferred to savings until we find a helpful use for it.
No one in our family has had an interruption in income so yeah, I think it should be allocated to those in need of basic necessities.

That being said; absolutely love that puppy. I just took in a new cat. Her owner died. She is about 3 and has been spayed and well cared for. She had some trouble at first. She kept crying at every door. I think she was just sure that her *home* would be on the other side. She has settled in now. Literally, she sleeps on me at night.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

luvmyherd said:


> I am with you goatblessings. We are retired and our income is constant. The last one we used to pay a destitute friend of ours to repair our roof and put up new rain gutters. (win-win) This one I just transferred to savings until we find a helpful use for it.
> No one in our family has had an interruption in income so yeah, I think it should be allocated to those in need of basic necessities.
> 
> That being said; absolutely love that puppy. I just took in a new cat. Her owner died. She is about 3 and has been spayed and well cared for. She had some trouble at first. She kept crying at every door. I think she was just sure that her *home* would be on the other side. She has settled in now. Literally, she sleeps on me at night.


Poor kitty. Love your heart for taking her in.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Luckily when my husband got out of the marines, he found a good job working on helicopters and since some of those are for police, medical and military he is considered essential. I can’t imagine how families are handling losing their main source of income.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I can't imagine how families are handling losing their main source of income.


My husband and I have discussions about this. We have no trouble sheltering in place. But when I see a restaurant or *nonessential* shop defiantly staying open; I have to ask myself what I would do if keeping my business open meant keeping food on the table and paying rent. If they want us to shut down they need to make sure we do not starve in the process!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If it makes you all feel better the $400 that I paid for the pup went to an older Mexican gal who has been caring for all her grandkids thru this and needed a way to pay her property taxes. 
The puppy food is sourced from American and Canadian ingredients. 
The rest will go to American sourced teething chews, toys, and training equipment.

She is starting to fit in and become more comfortable with her surroundings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That pup is sooooo cute! Its your money & your choice. I enjoy reading what everyone does. :bighug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks very comfortable!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful picture!!
I was never judging but I am happy you are able to help others as well as add to your furry family.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Looks like we will use ours to buy a new pressure tank for our well...not much fun there..but we have a hole in our current one. Those buggers are expensive!


Have you thought about plumbing the hole and putting in a pitcher pump?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to start a new thread in the dog forum because there are many things to do now, starting with Luka's MDR1 testing. 

I plan to add a male German Shepherd next year after sibling syndrome won't happen. 
Yeah, I know I've always wanted a doberman but, I used to breed German shepherds and know them very well 


The anarchist groups here are loudly destructive, drive through here between Portland and Eugene, and are scary when they catch you working on the front fence. They really don't care who is president, they want a complete reset back to the tribal system. Everyone screams that's the left, that's the right, NO, just no. They don't belong to anyone and they have wormed their way into everything since about 2007.
Anyway, I have 7 dogs right now. I'm guessing that by the end of this year I will have 4. By the end of the next year I will have 3. 

Olivia, Fila Brasileiro, almost 12. She's the last one left in her litter. 

Shatzi, the little black dog above, is 18 and suffering from cognitive disease. He used to love squirrel hunting and would run for the squirrel as soon as the gun went off. 

Kayla, the little terrier above is 16 and has glaucoma. When her first eye went we were able to swing the 1800 dollar surgery and she was still able to stand the anesthesia. This next one we will probably lose her. She was our primary rat killer. 

Sunny, my beautiful ❤ girl. She's going deaf and has a hard time finding me in the yard anymore. Unfortunately, she is coming up to the end of her rambling days .

That leaves Tony, the Jack Russell mix, death on all things rodent. We think that he's @ 5.
Teddy Kruger, completely worthless, but doesn't scream every time someone touches him anymore. Actually, he's doing okay and is trying really hard to be a farm dog after being used so badly. He's 8. He came from a rescue and given to the abuser. The rescue won't tell us anything more than his age...

Anyway, so the pup is needed. Most property owners here have Rottweilers but I can't get along with the bullies very well. I know that they are awesome dogs. They're just not for me.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Dobermans make incredible farm dogs! They are loving and protective of their family. We had one named Cheeto (RIP brother) that everyone in the county loved so much! I can probably name 10 people that went and found a Doberman for their family. Now we have a new one though since Cheeto died about 2 years ago. His name is Booger. He is a little less friendly towards strangers but he loves his family. Very high energy!!!! Anyway so don't be turned off of getting a Doberman. The red ones are sweeter then the other colors.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, 12 is quite old for a Fila isn't it? Excited to see Luka's thread! So when you add a GSD you'll plan to breed him and Luka for GSD, Belgian M, Lab cross pups? Were you able to meet Luka's parents?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I did see them lol. Let's just say that I have some questions. Luka's mother is supposed to be Rottweiler/Lab but looks all the world like an Anatolian Shepherd. 
Dad is pure black and could have been BM, German Shepherd, or even Dutch Shepherd. 

I'll do DNA with her MDR1 testing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is MDR1 common in any of those breeds? I'm not too familiar with it. Interested to hear those DNA results! Do you have to do the hip testing thing too or is that less of any issue when they're crossed?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Multi Drug Resistance, yes it is common in all shepherd breeds. If they have it a simple dental procedure can kill them. 
The test that I'm looking at also tests for common drug allergies and things like hemophilia etc.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If I decided to breed her than I should get her hips tested. It's definitely not cheap though so I will need to weigh that. My whole life I've only ever seen one dog with acute hip dysplasia.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We raised GSD's years ago.. Back then they stood up on their back legs. Not al squatty like now. One German Shep. female my grandparents had got hip dysplasia. What a horrid disease. Sweet Cinders had to be put down at around 10 yrs. old. But, that was the only one and she was from a local breeder. The others never had a problem. 

Is there a genetic test for the hip dysplasia? Or just the x-ray? 

Disney has helped destroy so many dog breeds. Everyone in the late 1950's had to have a "Rin Tin Tin" dog. So they over bred the GSD's, then Lassie, Dalmations, Jack Russels, Goldens, etc.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

All interesting! I thought MDR1 was solely a collie thing. Thanks for teaching!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Boers4ever said:


> Dobermans make incredible farm dogs! They are loving and protective of their family. We had one named Cheeto (RIP brother) that everyone in the county loved so much! I can probably name 10 people that went and found a Doberman for their family. Now we have a new one though since Cheeto died about 2 years ago. His name is Booger. He is a little less friendly towards strangers but he loves his family. Very high energy!!!! Anyway so don't be turned off of getting a Doberman. The red ones are sweeter then the other colors.
> View attachment 194973
> View attachment 194975


Ugh, I want a doberman so bad! I think they are just the most elegant dogs. We have a lab mix who acts as our house guard dog and he's getting on toward 11 years old. Maybe after he goes we'll get a Doby. Any experience with differences between males and females? I think it would be a tough decision for which we would want to get.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Males are a bit easier. They settle down quicker. 
The real question is whether you want an American or European. The American is more squirrelly and doesn't handle new situations well. The European is much more likely to bite someone but does adapt better. Both are very intense dogs that need careful handling. They don't forgive mistakes. 

Here you can't touch one for less than $3000. That, plus I need a more adaptable dog that will be comfortable going rock hounding, gold panning, canoeing, etc. made me look for a less nervous puppy. 

I know that it can be done and I really love the breed. We'll see what happens in the next few years.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Ugh, I want a doberman so bad! I think they are just the most elegant dogs. We have a lab mix who acts as our house guard dog and he's getting on toward 11 years old. Maybe after he goes we'll get a Doby. Any experience with differences between males and females? I think it would be a tough decision for which we would want to get.


Dobermans are excellent!
It comes down to the individual mostly! However, I do notice males are much goofier. Either way, they are Velcro dogs through and through. You cannot go wrong.

We have both Euro and American dobermans, and Euros tend to have a higher prey drive. We have a direct Belarus European import, and she's great. American dobermans tend to be more family friendly as a whole, as they've been bred further away from protection and more towards companion. We also have Euro/American crosses, and they're great too.

That being said, it comes down to training and socialization. If you don't do either, then you're going to have a rough time. They will outsmart you and test you to their heart's content. They have high energy and need to have an outlet, or they can become destructive like any other working breed.

They are such an excellent breed! Make sure to find a responsible breeder that does health testing - and I'm not just talking about your basic DNA testing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love dobermans, black and brown.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, always find a good breeder. Find the one who breeds what you're looking for. 
The people I bought my dog from had OFA and Penn hip papers for the parents. Even if the breeding isn't pure, the breeders did their homework.

The thing is that dealing with migrants. Mom could very well be a Mexican street dog and dad a Mexican wolf dog. Probably not but, still questions.

Then there's this...

Puppy I bought

Same puppy exactly 3 weeks later lol. She's 10 weeks old lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Yes, always find a good breeder. Find the one who breeds what you're looking for.
> The people I bought my dog from had OFA and Penn hip papers for the parents. Even if the breeding isn't pure, the breeders did their homework.
> 
> The thing is that dealing with migrants. Mom could very well be a Mexican street dog and dad a Mexican wolf dog. Probably not but, still questions.
> ...


Sooooooo cute! I bet she grows during naps like my poseidon ised too lol!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Yes, always find a good breeder. Find the one who breeds what you're looking for.
> The people I bought my dog from had OFA and Penn hip papers for the parents. Even if the breeding isn't pure, the breeders did their homework.
> 
> The thing is that dealing with migrants. Mom could very well be a Mexican street dog and dad a Mexican wolf dog. Probably not but, still questions.
> ...


Aww... I wish they stayed little forever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

